# A Very Vernon Weekend...



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Spent the weekend at the ol honey hole vernon that thing is filled to the rim. I can't believe how crowded the place way it was elbow to elbow on Saturday. The fishing was very very slow most people were skunked and the fish that were caught were small. I am not even bothering to post pics on this one. I did get my buddy into a few and I even ate part of the trout we cooked it in the open fire and it wasn't bad. Mrs Orvis1 does not want me bringing "stinky fish" home so my trout eating will be limited to 1 or 2 fish on campouts. Had a great time spending some time with old friends, sitting by the fire, cooking up some mean dinners, staying up to 2am in the trailer playing ticket to ride & settlers of catan. The 4 wheeling was great found some challenging new trails to ride. If the fishing would have been better I would have called it a perfect weekend. I have a short week this week leaving thurs eve for my boys only gorge weekend, cant wait! :mrgreen:


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

Sounds like a nice weekend. I have not had much luck out there with the fishin rod, But if the wheelin is good, that counts for something!!!


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Did you see many rabbits? Sorry the fishing sucked.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

The riding is awesome, we found this narly little canyon to ride up that was tough enough we were with a novice rider I had to hang on the back rack to keep him from flipping and my knees paid the price. We saw a heard of deer on top of the moutians we climbed, and fixed we did see a few rabbits one about 25 yards from our camp. The good thing it that it is only 1:15 drive from our house so gas was only about $60 funny how that sounds so cheap now at $4.40 per gallon. While I was away the Jazz won so to help them advance I will not watch Wed game, I think I am cursing them.


----------



## FROGGER (Oct 1, 2007)

Hey, at least you got out, i spent all weekend doing yard work... thanks for the post...


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Glad you got out and got your wheelers dirty.

I've never fished Vernon, but it sounds like a dive if it's nothing but 4 wheelers, dirt, and crowds. I'm glad you enjoy it though.


----------



## holman927 (Sep 28, 2007)

Bummer on the fishing. Way to go on the four wheelin though. As for the Jazz they will wrap it up in the next two games.


----------



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

Sounds like a riot, and nobody got skunked. That's more than I can say about my weekend.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

LOAH said:


> Glad you got out and got your wheelers dirty.
> 
> I've never fished Vernon, but it sounds like a dive if it's nothing but 4 wheelers, dirt, and crowds. I'm glad you enjoy it though.


It may be a little far for you to drive but if you are out in the tooele area it is a great float tube water. There are some larger browns and planter bows. There are a ton of crawdads in this lake so dropshotting a soft plastic crawdad lure could be deadly. Someone supposedly caught a 5lb brown there on thursday. Usually during the nights and am's the water boils with rising fish and you can do well on fly and a bubble. The wind kept the fish down and the risers did not happen this weekend. I think if you fished from your tube you could do well there. We usually do better but this weekend was just not the time.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

We do pretty good out there in are tubes. I have not found to many good trails out there yet. im still learning the place.Im glad you got out and did some fishing and riding.


----------



## sillyphil (Nov 26, 2007)

The riding trails out there are endless!! You can go in any direction and not run out of trails. I have been camping, riding and fishing out there for many years.There are some bigger fish in that lake,you just have to hold your mouth right to get them.


----------



## Tealboy (Sep 20, 2007)

i was there sat. in my pontoon with my dad we fished 6 hours and did lousy! i caught 4 he caught 7. my 4 were bows biggest going 14in pop's were bows with 1 16in brown we tossed all our vernon favorites and then some, we were using various full sink lines stripping leaches brown did best. the water temp was 48 so i think its just a tad too early for full feeding action. 
TB


----------



## Lakecitypirate (Mar 4, 2008)

Bad luck at vernon? Never heard of that. You need a toon or floater to fish once the ice is gone. There is no shade or coverage for the fish, so they tend to be a little shy during the day there. I usually use deep running Rapalas or drop shotting with a Night crawler from my toon after ice off, or crickets. There are so many mormon crickets out there in the summer.
If you arent have any luck at Vernon, Try Cherry Creek. Its about 10 miles south of Vernon along the same dirt road. Nothing big, just alot of pansize browns. But good to eat.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Never been to cherry creek before but will have to try and scope it out next time I am down that way. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Cherry Creek has tons of tiny rainbows in it. When I went, the biggest fish I caught all day was a 10 inch rainbow (with a minnow :shock: ). The creek itself is so small that it's really not worth fishing. There might be some holes somewhere along its path, but it's mostly a trickle.

The reservoir is seriously just a small splash of water no larger than a typical neighborhood cul-de-sac. Kind of a nice contrast to the surrounding desert though. It's pretty close to Little Sahara.

Here's the biggest fish I caught there:










And the average:










Definitely pretty, but small. And this would be one of those naturally reproducing populations of rainbow trout.


----------



## chet (Sep 7, 2007)

do you gus like getting trespassing tickets?


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Why would you say that?

Cherry Creek is public (or at least it's not posted nor fenced, gated, nor marked as private ANYWHERE) and, as far as I know, so is Vernon.

There's even a brown sign just off the Jericho Callao road that says "Cherry Creek Reservoir 5 miles" or something like that.

I know that down the road from Cherry Creek a little is the old Porter Rockwell ranch and I would imagine that's off limits, but I didn't venture that far.


----------



## mack1950 (Sep 11, 2007)

i can remember fishing cherry creek as a kid and that was over 40 years the division quit planting it becouse it was private property though i never had a problem with anyone tring 
to kick us off. at one time there were even a few little brookies in there not brouwns like little vally and the bows that are in there know are natives also so please let most of what you catch go there sure prettty little things and it can be fished out pretty fast if it get s to much attention. fished vernon today and did quit well with a small renegade no browns but we did get a number of bow up to 14 inchs and alot of the recent planters.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

I hear you mack. I kind of winced a little when I saw the name pop up, but might as well share some pics since it was brought up.

Like I said though, there are tons of fish in there, just tiny. I kept the bigger one since it was hooked pretty deep, but the rest were right in the lip and good to go.


----------

